# Volunteers needed to support Diabetes UK



## Northerner (Sep 14, 2013)

VOLUNTEERS are needed in Shepton Mallet to help raise money for Diabetes UK.

The charity is looking for enthusiastic people to fill the final few spaces at a collection weekend in Tesco stores in Somerset in October.

The Big Collection is a nationwide fundraising event for Diabetes UK and 8,000 volunteers are needed to support the weekend taking place in 600 Tesco stores across the UK on 4, 5 and 6 October 2013.

Thousands of volunteers have already come forward, but with less than a month to go Diabetes UK is looking for people who can give three hours of their time to collect donations over the weekend.

http://www.thisissomerset.co.uk/Vol...tory-19794595-detail/story.html#axzz2er0R8bjW


----------



## trophywench (Sep 14, 2013)

Hah!  I had an email from them yesterday, so I tried to have a look to see where they were short of peeps locally, and the website didn't work - so I sent em a slightly LOL grumpy email.


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 14, 2013)

I have a similar plea from DUK here in Snechie.


----------



## trophywench (Sep 14, 2013)

Have you tried entering your postcode ?  It brings up the 3 nearest stores - one of which I did not think was even taking part from when I looked before, but you don't go anywhere when you click on the links!

And the email address on the website page it takes you to, asks for me to enter my Microsoft email password, instead of giving me an email 'form' to type into.

So I hit 'Reply' on the email itself.  Wonder if it's a scam or something?

Hope it hasn't downloaded anything dodgy.


----------



## Redkite (Sep 14, 2013)

We're collecting outside our local Tesco on the Saturday


----------



## Vicsetter (Sep 15, 2013)

I don't understand all those bananas in the photo?  Is this a new recommended diet? and Pineapple  There are 4 people dressed as bananas, four people holding bunches of bananas and 3 people holding pineapple, not to mention the woman holding 2 melons, cough cough.


----------



## Vicsetter (Sep 15, 2013)

I also see that Tesco is being very generous in donating 5p from every sale of their Juice Bar Sweet Charity Smoothie (which contains 33g of sugar per 250ml bottle)  Which is strange as it's more sugar than their 'Wake up juice' at only 28g/250ml) and is rated as not suitable for diabetics.

Sorry it's just another Tesco marketing campaign.


----------



## trophywench (Sep 16, 2013)

It was a picture of the 'Guess the weight of the basket of fruit' competition they ran to raise money for DUK, Vicsetter and I expect the banana people were flogging tickets meself.


----------



## Vicsetter (Sep 16, 2013)

trophywench said:


> It was a picture of the 'Guess the weight of the basket of fruit' competition they ran to raise money for DUK, Vicsetter and I expect the banana people were flogging tickets meself.



I know, I can read! didn't think didn't think it was appropriate prize for a diabetic or do diabetics not donate to DUK?


----------

